# Red Neck Sex Test



## Mon Mon (Mar 1, 2003)

The RedNeck Sex Test 
1. The clitoris is a type of flower. 
True or False 

2. A pubic hair is a wild rabbit. 
True or False 

3. Spread Eagle is an extinct bird. 
True or False 

4. Vagina is a medical term used to describe a Heart Attack. 
True or False 

5. A menstrual cycle has three wheels. 
True or False 

6. A G-string is part of a fiddle. 
True or False 

7. Semen is a term for sailors. 
True or False 

8. Anus is a Latin term for yearly. 
True or False 

9. Testicles are found on an Octopus. 
True or False 

10. Asphalt describes rectal problems. 
True or False 

11. KOTEX is a radio station in Cincinnati. 
True or False 

12. Masturbate is used to catch large fish. 
True or False 

13. Coitus is a musical instrument. 
True or False 

14. Fetus is a character on Gunsmoke. 
True or False 

15. An umbilical chord is part of a parachute. 
True or False 

16. A condom is a large apartment complex. 
True or False 

17. An orgasm is a person who accompanies a church choir. 
True or False 

18. A diaphragm is a drawing in geometry. 

True or False 

19. A dildo is a variety of sweet pickle. 
True or False 

20. An erection is when Japanese people vote. 
True or False 

21. A lesbian is a person from the Middle East. 
True or False 

22. Sodomy is a special land of fast growing grass. 
True or False 

23. Pornography is the business of making records. 
True or False 

24. Genitals are people of non-Jewish origin. 
True or False 

25. Douche is the French word for "twelve". 

True or False


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


That Was Good!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 3, 2003)

Stop it, stop it all ready, that's too friggin' funny. I'm rollin'... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:lol:


----------



## rachel (Mar 4, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2003)

:sadsong: 

If it isn't, then where the hell is the G-spot?

:rofl:


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *:sadsong:
> 
> If it isn't, then where the hell is the G-spot?
> ...



Jest git yerself a sweet pickle and a gal and find out!

Yeehaw!


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2003)

Wait O' Second Here?!

I already have a gal....

ans she says I'm able to find it jus fiiiiine. Ummmmm what'ever that means. 

Sibblings will say anything to get you to pipe down while their watchin' springer!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Wait O' Second Here?!
> 
> I already have a gal....
> ...




Jerry!

Jerry!

Shhhh Paul Quiet, I am watching this!

Jerry! :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Jerry!
> 
> Jerry!
> ...



"Paul Quiet," is my girlfriends most common phrase, for some reason. Yes....I know you all must be suprised.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2003)

It's more like...."(eyeroll, sigh) Yea sure Paul, your the king. You can find any spot on my body. Your like a stallion. Happy? Now go get me a brew while I watch my show.....B***ch!":rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *It's more like...."(eyeroll, sigh) Yea sure Paul, your the king. You can find any spot on my body. Your like a stallion. Happy? Now go get me a brew while I watch my show.....B***ch!":rofl: *




Paul, 

someday yuo will get there.


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *It's more like...."(eyeroll, sigh) Yea sure Paul, your the king. You can find any spot on my body. Your like a stallion. Happy? Now go get me a brew while I watch my show.....B***ch!":rofl: *



Wow- it's like I'm hearing myself...


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Wow- it's like I'm hearing myself... *



Oh man....too funny! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

